# Gut Shot



## honker145 (Sep 23, 2009)

So I gut shot a deer last night. He hunched up and walked about 60 yards and stood there for about 15 minutes. Then he slowly walked into some cattails about 200 yards away. I found my arrow and let him lay over night. Went to the cattails this morning and found his bed and a pool of blood and what looked like throw up. We followed the trail for 40 or so yards to the edge of the cattails and couldnt find anything else. My question is....is the deer dead. We checked one other slough to no avail so I am going back out this afternoon to look in some trees and sloughs.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's dead... Can't believe he got up... You did the right thing. Bummer man...


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Impala's right, he's done. I would walk a systematic pattern through the shough he laid in. My guess is that he is still in there somwhere. Almost all the deer hit in the same way that I have been invloved with were found IN the water. Bring waders and I hope you find'em. Good luck.


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yea bummer man, I had the same thing happen last year. First deer I've ever lost in over 10 years. Shot a doe, she ran up a hill, fell and rolled once, got up and stood there for 10-15 min (hunched over) before walking off. Gave her six hours before starting the trail but only found her bed. We were just trailing what looked like stomach fluid at the end. Lost the trail, and the deer. Crappy feeling.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Most likely dead and in a slough somewhere.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

I venture to say it's happened to all of us. Only two things we can do to curtail the odds, pratice/shoot within our limits and HUNT IN SNOW!

I'm dying to get in the stand soon...but relish the late season.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you really want it get a dog and track it.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

buckseye said:


> If you really want it get a dog and track it.


You beat me to it....I would get my hunting dog out and let him run through the slough. If he is in there, I would bet he would find him.


----------



## honker145 (Sep 23, 2009)

Went out yesterday afternoon and check some trees about 100 yds away. I got within 10 yds of the deer that i'm pretty sure was him. He ran right back to where he came from before I shot him the other night. He looked like he was running pretty good.


----------

